# Best cordless clippers?



## Izzwall (15 September 2014)

So it's getting to that time of year again and seeing as my 5 year old is now in regular work I'm looking into getting some clippers. Seeing as it's her first ever clip and I also have no electricity, cordless clippers I think are the way to go!
I spent pretty much all day researching them all and my mind is in a complete pickle on what to buy! I haven't got a huge budget and seeing as my girlie's winter coat isn't too thick yet I'm really interested in the Lister Libretto Max clippers and then later in the year when I have more money, get the Lister Liberty or Heiniger Xplorer.
I was really interested in the Moser Avalon Clippers but after reading old threads on here about them cutting out and being a pain I'm not sure I can be doing with the hassle of them even though I've heard they are great for young horses. 
Hoping to order something asap as pony is sweating like anything within half an hour of hacking, thinking about giving her a chaser clip and see how that goes and if she's still too warm (she's a very hot horse as it is and has never needed to wear a rug in her life) may take give her a hunter clip. 
I've been on the Peasridge website to look at reviews but still can't make up my mind on what to get, gah!
So what do you guys recommend? Cheers!


----------



## Izzwall (15 September 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Kezzabell2 (15 September 2014)

sorry no suggestions but I'm interested too as my 4 yr old will need his first clip and my mains clippers are very loud


----------



## BFN (15 September 2014)

Just had some heineger explorer clippers for my cob, v pleased with them, clipped feathers off twice so far & did a full clip yesterday, good result on a thick coat and took me half the time it would have done using my old liveryman arena clippers which always got really hot & blew up earlier this year!


----------



## Izzwall (15 September 2014)

BFN said:



			Just had some heineger explorer clippers for my cob, v pleased with them, clipped feathers off twice so far & did a full clip yesterday, good result on a thick coat and took me half the time it would have done using my old liveryman arena clippers which always got really hot & blew up earlier this year!
		
Click to expand...

Love the look of these and great that they do a good job too! Hoping to save up for them later in the year as having a cleveland bay x moorland pony she gets the thickest coat I have ever seen! One of the reasons I want to clip her early. Trying to persuade the OH to buy me some Moser Avalon ones as an early birthday present for the time being. (I think its working  )


----------



## Crumpet (15 September 2014)

I'd get the best you can afford now rather than buy twice. There are some really well priced ones about but the blades are often rubbish quality. Lister make good machines as do Heiniger and Hauptner, it depends on your budget tbh. Though I've got a set of Wolseley swifts mk1 that are 24yrs old and still going strong, they're serviced regularly and the only broken part I've ever had was the on/off switch which I mended myself.


----------



## Mixedbag (15 September 2014)

I agree with Crumpet re Lister clippers.  I've got some Lister Libertys which are brilliant, lightweight, not too noisy and seem very robust.  I have had them for at least five years and they have never given me any problems, clipping two or three horses at least twice a season.  I originally got them because I had a new horse that I knew really hated being clipped and I didn't fancy trying to dodge the hooves whilst plugged into the national grid! They have been brilliant and never let me down.  A full charge of the battery pack lasts at least two hours so I have never had a problem with them running flat before I have finished the job.  They are on offer as a package with some small clipper/trimmers from Mole Valley Farmers at the moment, as are the Heiniger Xplorer, definitely worth a look on their website!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 September 2014)

I treated myself a few years ago, 10years in fact, to a set of Lister Showman clippers.  They were a bargain-reduced as they had no battery pack.  That is no issue for me as I run them off a car battery.  (In fact I drive my disco up to the gate, open the bonnet and use its battery!).  They were a fab buy and I am really pleased with them.  I've used them several times a year without an issue.


----------



## liz4949 (16 September 2014)

I have a an inexpensive Masterclip Royale set. I do a chaser slip on my TB a few times each winter and they're really light and quiet to use. They wouldn't probably be up to doing full clips on more hairy horses, but suit me fine.


----------



## TGM (16 September 2014)

I have Lister Libertys and they are fantastic!  We have 2 horses and 1 pony who get clipped at least twice a year each, and have found the clippers easy to handle, reliable, and quiet.  Battery has so far lasted well.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 September 2014)

I bought a set of Liveryman Harmony. Total waste of money, wouldn't shave the bum-fluff off a baby


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 September 2014)

my lister showman clippers are still going strong after approx. 40 years...I have used them every winter to do at least 2 clips (and one of mine was a hairy monster)  the last 3 years I have clipped my cushings horse at least 3 times each winter...the battery is now held together with electricians tape but still holds a charge for just under 2 hours...so thumbs up for lister!!!!!


----------



## Izzwall (16 September 2014)

Thanks everyone who's replied. My price limit is under £200 for the time being but hopefully christmas time I can get some more heavier duty ones. Have heard awful reviews on the liveryman harmony ones but at the same time some people swear by them. May go for the Moser Avalon ones for the time being and perhaps use it as a tidy up/face clipper when I get the more heavy duty ones.


----------



## Izzwall (16 September 2014)

Ohhhh I've just seen this amazing offer on the Lister Liberty clippers, which also includes the Lister Libretto trimmers as well for £315!! http://www.clipperservices.co.uk/ac...d_Field_Pack_Horse_Clipper_Special_Offer.html
Doing everything I can to persuade OH to go halvies as an early birthday present!!!


----------



## Shear Ease (17 September 2014)

A quick scan through and there were deffo a few 'don't bother' clippers mentioned...

Masterclip Royale, Liveryman Harmony Cordless, Lister Liberetto, Wahl Moser Avalon are all glorified trimmers. You WILL get fustrated trying to do any sort of clipping with these. They all take A5 type blades which are best for dogs. They make the blade a little wider, call it a 'wide' and sell it as a horse clipper.

... and a couple of 'now we're talking clippers...

The Heineger Xplorer and Lister Liberty.

Unfortunately, £200 just isn't gunna cut it, unless you are one excellent negotiator!


----------



## littledonkey (17 September 2014)

I bought the lister liberty / libretto set last year from mole valley farmers for my daughter to clip her two one being a youngster , they were on special offer so may be worth checking there, they have both been brilliant, very pleased with them.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 September 2014)

theres an ad in lastweeks h & h for lister liberty clippers,plus trimmer and battery etc for £310 from mole valley farmers and its free p & p...persuade your OH you REALLY need them!!!


----------



## Izzwall (17 September 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			theres an ad in lastweeks h & h for lister liberty clippers,plus trimmer and battery etc for £310 from mole valley farmers and its free p & p...persuade your OH you REALLY need them!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dammit!! Just ordered them off another website for £324 incl p+p! (includes the trimmer also). Damn I live 15mins from a mole valley farmers too so could of picked them up tomorrow! Especially after taking pony out for an hours hack and she was dripping, glad its still really mild at night so I can wash her down.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 September 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I bought a set of Liveryman Harmony. Total waste of money, wouldn't shave the bum-fluff off a baby 

Click to expand...

This! Had to go over each bit about 3 times he looked like one of those chavvy boys who shave the lines in their hair! Love my Liveryman Red Rockets but they are corded.


----------



## Izzwall (19 September 2014)

So my new Lister Liberty clippers and Libretto Max Trimmer came this morning so thought I'd test them out! Seeing as it was her first ever clip I used the Librettos first to do a bib clip before I take everything off. Kayla was a star and fell asleep, didn't even have to hold her or tie her up and the Librettos went through her thick and coarse hair with ease though can see why they would take an age to do a full clip!! So glad I bought the Lister Libertys too. Both of them are quiet and Kayla wasn't worried at all with either of them and found the noise rather relaxing! The libertys are a bit heavy but for a heavyweight clipper I'm not that fussed. Thanks everyone for the recommendation and I can't wait to shave the rest of her fur off lol! 





 (lines are a bit wonky but considering I haven't clipped in nearly 5 years I feel little proud!)


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 September 2014)

great...your OH gave in then!!!...your clipping looks ok to me, you will have to post the finished pics now..


----------

